
Captain Haddock's curses, insults and exclamations - indus
http://www.tintinologist.org/guides/lists/curses.html
======
informatimago
Captain Haddock speaks French, and he combines his insults grammatically:

$ for i in $(seq 1 10) ; do insulte ; done Goujat vandale ! Bande de satané
bazar de fourbi de truc vandale ! Va­nu­pieds anthropophage ! Lâche vieux !
Bande de rapace empoisonneur ! Pacte à quatre canaque ! Bande de marchand de
guano wisigoth ! Pantoufle traitre ! Bande de frères de la côte moricaud !
Bande de goujat traitre ! $

[http://git.informatimago.com/viewgit/index.php?a=viewblob&p=...](http://git.informatimago.com/viewgit/index.php?a=viewblob&p=public/bin&h=a60ceb5246fc85211f97b26f416aa5ecb3e1048c&hb=e68c62fa38191e15a3eb9e923425dd1afc53d77b&f=insulte)

(I have 225 words in the list).

